# Stress of moving to new enclosure



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 25, 2011)

I recently built a new, much larger indoor enclosure for my lone Russian (pics and thread to come soon). Since moving him into it, his appetite has decreased (still is crazy about mazuri though), and he seems to sulk in a corner for most of the day. 

I know that ample heating and light are major factors when it comes to a tortoise eating, and I'm pretty sure my temp. gradient is ok. The enclosure's lighting consists of a 160w Exo-Terra Solar Glo MVB at the warm end, 14" away from the substrate and hung perpendicular to it. I also have a 50w ZooMed basking halogen in the middle of the enclosure, and a 60w incandescent bulb shining down on the cool end of the enclosure. This gives me a temperature gradient that ranges from 70 degrees on the cooler side to 94 degrees on the warmer side, with the point directly under the MVB averaging 105 degrees. Now that the weather has gotten colder in my area these lights run from 6am until 8pm to try to simulate summer daylight hours. The substrate we use is about 70% coconut coir and 30% totally organic topsoil. 

I noticed that if we were to rearrange his old enclosure he would have a little fit and sulk for a bit. I'm wondering if this decreased appetite could be simply due to the stress of him having an entirely different enclosure, and he simply hasn't adjusted to it yet? He also seems to be a little frightened of me, though he'll still allow me to hand feed him mazuri. Anybody have any ideas or suggestions as to anything that I may be doing wrong? Or could this be due to the fact that his internal clock is telling him that it's nearing the time to hibernate? Sorry if that was a little long-winded, I try to be as thorough as possible when explain his enviornment.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty sure it's just the new environment. He'll probably sulk for a few days.


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, that was my guess as well. I tend to be a little paranoid when it comes to the animals I keep, I just want to make sure they're as healthy and happy as they can possible be. When something seems awry I start to get a little anxious and start worrying. 

Apparently my little guy has the uncanny ability to make me look like a fool. As soon as I began typing this reply I could faintly hear him chomping down on the radicchio i placed on his food rock.


----------



## ascott (Oct 25, 2011)

Creature of habit....Routine.....Hate change in their world..... Just a few phrases to try to ease your worries...I always try to imagine how mad and displaced I would feel if someone opened the roof to my habitat ...lifted me out...and while still freaking out about that ...they go and move everything around on me...then put me back in and shove food at me and stare to see what I will do....I would think the mazuri to him would equate to a margarita being handed to me....LOL . Sure I will take it but don't think I am happy...give me a minute....


----------

